# New Marineland C-530 Canister



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

My LFS is supposed to be one of the first to get one in, hopefully this week or next. If anyone has first-hand experience please share! My new C-360 manual actually mentions it, you get screw-clamps with the C-530 instead of the plastic-snap-ons. I really hope they beefed-up the shut-off valve/switch, that is the only "cheap" aspect to the C-360 imho.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

> I really hope they beefed-up the shut-off valve/switch, that is the only "cheap" aspect to the C-360 imho.


Agreed!
Love my C-360's, but I've had the valve block fail on both of them - resulting in a horrific flood both times. Can't wait to see the C-530. Sounds like an FX5 killer!


----------



## AmericanAquariumDrinker (Oct 24, 2008)

The C-530 canister has hit distribution down here, and it's going to cost the stores about $200 a pop. Expect to see the C-530 retail for close to $300-$350. Haven't checked OL prices yet though.

The Fluval FX-5 goes up to 400 gal and has a legitimate head height flow rate of 607 gph, with media in it. The 530 says it will only go to 150g, and is probably rated at 530gph empty.

For the money, I wouldn't trust anything besides the FX-5. Especially not made by Marineland!


----------



## BIGSSS (Dec 18, 2007)

So far I'm loving my c-360 however Iv'e only had it for about 5 months. So far great however that shut off valve switch being plastic does seem like it could be a trouble spot over a period of time., I handle it very gently. I have never had a major flood having to do with aquarium related problems. That would tick me off especcially when the equiptment is so expensive ! Has anyone out there had any major problems with there c-360's ? Especcially in regards to the shut off valve?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

BIGSSS said:


> So far I'm loving my c-360 however Iv'e only had it for about 5 months. So far great however that shut off valve switch being plastic does seem like it could be a trouble spot over a period of time., I handle it very gently. I have never had a major flood having to do with aquarium related problems. That would tick me off especcially when the equiptment is so expensive ! Has anyone out there had any major problems with there c-360's ? Especcially in regards to the shut off valve?





I said:


> Love my C-360's, but I've had the valve block fail on both of them - resulting in a horrific flood both times.


Both times 15 - 20 gallons leaked onto the floor. Just imagine dumping 3 or 4 five gallon buckets of water onto your floor. Twice.
My LFS replaced them for free with parts from out of the boxes of new filters, but what happens in another 12 months?
I've pretty much given up on canisters altogether now. I still use my Aquael Unimax 500, (And after owning 5 different brands of canisters I still say they are better than Eheims), but my (2) C-360's are mothballed. I'll probably sell them on Craigslist soon. Anyone interested? $75 each; full of media.


----------



## seerstower (Nov 13, 2008)

Cichofitall, seems to me that there's not many ways to have a worse experience with a canister... guess I'm just surprised you'd be a proponent of it after your experience.

*EDIT* I see that you're not using them anymore on your second post, have you used a fluval since the 05 series came out a few years back? I've had great luck with them :?


----------

